# Carte sim ipad air



## christo-67 (4 Novembre 2013)

Hello ;

Je compte acheter un Ipad Air Cellulare.


Je suis aller chez orange avant y mon donner une NANO-Sim ( même que le 4 / 4S ) 


C'est bon ou y faut une micro comme pour le iPhone 5 / 5S.


Sur le site apple y a marquer NANO c'est pas trop leur genre de se planter mai j'ai un doute quand même ...


Si quelle qu'un pourrait me répondre 


Merci


----------



## mateodu13 (4 Novembre 2013)

L&#8217;iPad Air, l&#8217;iPad mini avec &#233;cran Retina et l&#8217;iPad mini utilisent tous une carte nano-SIM. Tous les autres mod&#232;les d&#8217;iPad utilisent une carte micro-SIM. Les iPhone 5S & 5C utilisent aussi les nano-SIM.


----------



## christo-67 (4 Novembre 2013)

alors si j'ai bien compris j'ai la bonne et c'est moi qui inverse micro et nano dans ma petite tete de geek


----------



## cillab (12 Novembre 2013)

si tu a un forfait free 3go de data et un iphone tu fait un partage de connection
et tu a 3 go  de fair use


----------

